# Here's the boat for the 2017 Boat Detailing Class - 25' Bluewater Center Console



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Here's the boat for the 2017 Boat Detailing Class - 25' Bluewater Center Console*

Just to note - I know most of you reading this on the DW discussion forum cannot fly to the USA to take this class. I post this thread just to show that we teach more than car detailing here at Autogeek.com

Now this is a real-world, hands-on learning experience. Learning to restore this boat back to new condition.

25' Bluewater Center Console


















































































This class is coming up fast. It's the only class like it in the United States and as far as I can tell in the world.

Class date is Saturday, February 4th.

Class cost is $450.00

Here's the link to sign up on line

Marine 31 Boat Detailing Class - February 4th, 2017

Or call Andre at

1-800-869-3011 x244


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

If you look carefully at these two pictures...










Especially this tighter shot of the side of the hull....










What you see are these lines showing where the last person that buffed out this boat tackled it section by section.

You can see the *buffer trails* which is the path the buffer was moved over the side of the hull.

My guess from looking at the appearance of the gel-coat is that like most boat detailers, the person that buffed this boat out did it the archaic old fashioned way using only a rotary buffer, wool pad and compound.

The results are holograms in the gel-coat, which lead to faster future oxidation and deterioration.

For anyone that doesn't know, holograms is the word used to describe and define the specific scratch pattern imparted into a surface from a rotary buffer and usually wool pads and compounds, polishes and cleaner/waxes. Just to note, you can also get holograms from foam pads on rotary buffers when used with compound, polishes and cleaner/waxes.

See my article here,

*Holograms in gel-coat boats by Mike Phillips*

What we teach here at our boat detailing class is how to remove gross oxidation without leaving holograms. We also teach how to machine damp sand to remove the heavy, deep oxidation instead of using the archaic caveman method of using a rotary buffer with a wool pad.

This class truly teaches how to work smarter instead of harder.


----------

